# Swedish designer on the forum



## Maja 82 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hello all, 


I'm an industrial design student from Sweden, doing my diploma work on bee keeping. I've limited knowledge on the subject, but have been visiting some keepers around an area about 200 kms north of stockholm. 

Basically, I'm looking for some feedback on hive design ideas. Survey on

http://www.surveymonkey.com/s.aspx?sm=G2artnivtsaMu9kr1UgCPw_3d_3d

In Sweden, the most commonly used hives are vertical EPS ones, mostly LS and smaller formats. I've become interested in horisontal hives, top bar ones and others due to the back-saving benefits ( none or little lifting). If you have experience from these, or know anyone that does, especially wintering in cold climates, please let me know!

Also, I'm interested in the general atittude towards 'natural beekeeping' in top bar hives in the US. 

I'l try to answer questions about swedish beekeeping the best I can , or redirect you to someone who knows


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Wow, it's nice to have you here, and welcome to the forum. There are forums on top bar hives and biological beekeeping, plus a section on building hive equipment, so have a look around.


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

Hi there,

I graduated in Industrial Design too. I think it may be part of why I am a beekeeper today. All the tools, gadgets, woodworking - it's fun. Hope you find what you are looking for and revolutionize the beekeeping world with your designs. Welcome.

-Noelle


----------



## Maja 82 (Jul 27, 2009)

Thanks guys!

Noelle, cool that you're into design too! Any great ideas on how to improve beekeeping so far? 

With convetional hives, i think a better lift would be in place. a flexible one that takes different models. or perhaps some sort of height adjustable stool to climb and put boxes on..


----------



## Noelle (Apr 26, 2009)

Maja,

I will have to get back to you on that. I just started this year so I have very little experience and have never worked with TBH. I have so much to learn. I think you have come to the right place. If you start really checking out some threads and then either PM or reply with questions to some of the really amazing beekeepers on this site, I think you will get a lot of good insights.

I will try to keep you in mind when I am figuring out how things work for me.

also look at Michael Bush's website http://www.bushfarms.com/bees.htm - he has really great insight and tons of experience. there are lots of others on this forum who have great web sites too. check them out.


----------

